# HI can anyone please help?!



## Niander (Dec 22, 2007)

hi ive just put in a second hand gigabite motherboard but im haveing problems downloading files its so slow like modem speed and after a while the download just stops
in device manager i have this measage on the ethernet 

This device cannot find enough free resources that it can use. (Code 12)

also its real slow trancefering files from my other pc

has anyone any idea what it could be?

btw i dnt have the driver disc so have downloaded from the site via a different pc then uploaded drivers via my mp3 player  

could it be the bios?

it plays my games sweet but not online!


----------



## IggSter (Dec 22, 2007)

Sounds like a conflict with another device, try disabling any devices you dont use in bios - serial/parallel ports etc


----------



## xfire (Dec 23, 2007)

Post your system specs. Could be lack of Ram.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 23, 2007)

I second that Iggster! Sounds like IRQ conflicts and/or driver issues. Have you done any advanced bios tweaking?


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 23, 2007)

It's either an I/O configuration problem (two devices assigned the same I/O), or there is an issue with the bios.  Hold delete key while rebooting and go straight to BIOS and check I/O's, IRQ assignments, HDD/Sata options.  Also update BIOS and Motherboard Drivers.


----------



## Niander (Dec 24, 2007)

This thing is wirrerd im trying all sorts 
i took out the battery so that loads defalt bios correct?
anyway i took out a pci ethernet as i thought that was the conflict 
and now the measage is gone from device manager
but its still d/l slow @ 25 k/bits/sec
but im gunna d/l all latest drivers as recomended by gigabite recomended scan
so ill get back to you
thanks for the ideas ..
could it be my 64 athlon i dnt know which type would they all be ok with this mobo
it plays quake wars great against pc...so would you say its not prossesor?


----------



## Niander (Dec 24, 2007)

damn thing always stops d/l 30 mb half way through!


----------



## keakar (Dec 24, 2007)

pull cpu and see if you bent any pins installing it


----------



## cdawall (Dec 24, 2007)

forum guidelines said:
			
		

> Starting a thread
> Use a decent thread title, threads like "help me","weird problem", "Please help!", etc. mean nothing, please make the title of the topic clear.
> Describe your problem as clearly as possible, give system specs and mention what you've already tried.



im sry to post this but it tends to help


----------



## Ehstii (Dec 24, 2007)

disable current NIC and put in a new one. see if you get the same problem.


----------



## Niander (Dec 24, 2007)

keakar said:


> pull cpu and see if you bent any pins installing it



erm now you got me worried 

!does it look like it?

im no expert but if i bent 3 pins because the frigin heatsink was solid to the athlon

well thats what happend i straitend them ...thought id got away with it as the pc runs ...well kind off!!!....SHIT!

is this the problem then????   shit!!!


----------



## Niander (Dec 27, 2007)

update ...cpu ok

used the old credit card trick[but i did a good job straitening pins anyways]

put in my old mobo and tis all ok

so cpu ok,

probs ether my cpu isnt compatable or mobo faulty

im checking with gigabite on the compatability of cpu.


----------

